# Who's still bitter about Alterra/Ikon?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Clearly you didn't see the email this morning. If you didn't use your days by mid March that's on you, clocked 57 days on my pass.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Clearly you didn't see the email this morning. If you didn't use your days by mid March that's on you, clocked 57 days on my pass.


Their email was sent after I created the thread.

I was on the phone with them after I made the thread, and their first email dump I never got, only their regular renewal for $50 off the base pass. The $100 off the base pass renewal email was sent after the thread was created

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher09 (Apr 14, 2020)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Their email was sent after I created the thread.
> 
> I was on the phone with them after I made the thread, and their first email dump I never got, only their regular renewal for $50 off the base pass. The $100 off the base pass renewal email was sent after the thread was created
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I just saw the email with the extra $50 for renewing the pass for 2020/2021. This is complete BS. Did anyone see where they raised the price by $50 as well? They took everyone's money, a few people got a lot of skiing in and they have have paid basically $0 in overhead and expense since the ski areas shut down. They should be selling next year's passes at 1/2 off.


----------



## SoCalBoarder1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Lackluster incentive to renew for sure. There's also no guarantee the 20/21 season will be "normal" and without disruptions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The fact is, there is no guarantee there is going to be a 20/21 ski area season at all. I have been hearing through the grapevine that more than one resort is starting to think there will not be a season given the types of restrictions that will still be in place. Most ski areas in Colorado are modeling no summer business, but are still planning for winter. We'll know more in two months which way this is going. Concerts, festivals, theaters, amusement parks, sporting events are all in this boat. It's lame.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

FYI. I received an email from Ikon today (I had already renewed my pass for next season before all this started). They'll be allowing one to defer 20/21 passes until 21/22. Something called "Adventure Assurance."



> During these uncertain times, you may feel unsure about the future and may have questions about your purchase of the 20/21 Ikon Pass.
> 
> To thank you for your 20/21 Ikon Pass purchase and to show gratitude to our loyal Ikon Pass community, we are introducing Adventure Assurance, providing flexibility to you for the 20/21 winter season, by offering you the choice to defer your adventure to the following season, winter 21/22.
> 
> ...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Interesting. I guess this way more people will buy if they're able and they can generate some capital that way


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

You can only defer the pass if you haven't used any days on it. So what happens if the season starts up, and the virus gets worse and we go back to lockdown? They have no policy or plan to address a shortened or interrupted season, and until they do, I will be holding off on renewing. I have no problem waiting to the last minute to renew my pass.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm bitter the Alterra resorts haven't figured out how to reopen the slopes yet. They've got the PP&E to keep things clean just sitting there ...









Italy Using Snow Cannons to Disinfect Local Villages | The Weather Channel







weather.com


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Paxford said:


> I'm bitter the Alterra resorts haven't figured out how to reopen the slopes yet. They've got the PP&E to keep things clean just sitting there ...


I have to think the bigger issues aren't the slopes, it's the restaurants and _indoor_ public areas. everyone knows how stacked up humanity can get there.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm down to bring a sack lunch and picnic by myself in the woods if they'll let me up there!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I'm down to bring a sack lunch and picnic by myself in the woods if they'll let me up there!


Been doing that for years, until I had kids. But since the kids seem to shut it down once we hit the cafeteria, they're going to be eating sack lunches on the chair or in the woods.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

eelpout said:


> I have to think the bigger issues aren't the slopes, it's the restaurants and _indoor_ public areas. everyone knows how stacked up humanity can get there.


Bring the blowers indoors.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Alterra is sweetening the deal







IKON PASS ANNOUNCES EXPANDED ADVENTURE ASSURANCE BENEFITS
 

Ikon Pass announces expanded Adventure Assurance benefits and more options to offer pass holders peace of mind for winter 20/21.




www.alterramtnco.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I'm down to bring a sack lunch and picnic by myself in the woods if they'll let me up there!


Smoke and a pancake? Bong and a blintz? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Slap and tickle!


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Ikon pales in comparison with Epic as far as how they handled everything.

I paid $619 for my base pass last year, which included jackson hole and aspen snowmass

So now we lose about a month and a half of the season (out of anyone's control I totally get that) and we lose jackson hole and snowmass, and to make up for that I'll get a $19 discount? Doesnt really add up to me....in my opinion, maybe other pass holders feel differently 


But even with all that, which I can stomach, what I'm most pissed off about is that in order to get the _pandemic discount_ you need to have renewed by June 17th.....they really gotta be kidding me with this. Everything is still up in the air a ton of people are still out of work, and they want us to commit 5 months before the season starts? Its almost like they want people to buy an epic pass instead.

Epic is giving their pass holders until September to make that decision, while providing a better discount.

Now with all that said I still enjoy Ikon and want to stay with them, but it seems as if they are pushing people away.

The bare minimum they could do was make the reduced price good until the start of the season for the EXISTING customers.... no need to twist our arms into buying super early when they dont even know what going to happen next season.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

woodhouse said:


> Ikon pales in comparison with Epic as far as how they handled everything.
> 
> I paid $619 for my base pass last year, which included jackson hole and aspen snowmass
> 
> ...


EPIC FTW, got 138 dollar credit thats good till september, even though I already had 27 days on the mountain, ill get an ikon pass someday.....


----------

